# Knicks city Dancers!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

:groucho:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


>


I'm in love!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I am in love, Petey... LOL... she looks amazing.. Now only if she could change her shirt to an I Heart NJ shirt.. LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Now only if she could change her shirt to an I Heart NJ shirt.. LOL.. :biggrin:


 :whatever: :nah:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> :whatever: :nah:


Oh Fine... Petey could have her than I have the group of these dancers... :biggrin:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

You're only 16, they would kill you. :biggrin: Let a grown man take care of them, plus they would rather touch a Knicks fan than a Nets fan :laugh:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> You're only 16, they would kill you. :biggrin: Let a grown man take care of them, plus they would rather touch a Knicks fan than a Nets fan :laugh:


Cmon man, they would not kill me... :biggrin: I think they would probably go for a New York Knicks fan more than a New Jersey Nets fan... :biggrin: Oh well.. I will date the New Jersey Nets dancers (one of them)... :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm calling out those cheap floozies.

Here's the real hot dance team around here










The







!!

Here is my future wife, Marla.











More to come when the site gets updated!


----------

